# More Sierra Riding: Truckee to Cisco Grove Out and Back



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I've been riding, but haven't been taking too many pictures. I decided this past weekend to bring my camera along and take pictures of the ride from Truckee to Cisco Grove, CA. This ride, including a side trip to Ice Lakes, is about 45 miles long. We made sure to stop at Rainbow Lodge for lunch before heading back. Great food and nice owners. The route goes around Donner Lake before climbing up old Highway 40 to Soda Springs and down into Cisco Grove. The second half of the out and back is along the Yuba River which is low, slow, and warm this time of year but it sure is pretty. If you are ever in Tahoe and are bored with riding around the Lake this is a must do ride.

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Truckee-to-Cisco-Grove


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*To Cisco and Back*

We decided to cruise around Ice Lakes for the additional miles and to look at all the cabins. Nothing special but a fun detour. Then it was to the long descent into Cisco Grove. The strong headwind actually had be feeling pretty good as I knew I'd get a push coming back. And that's exactly what happened. A little warm, but it was nice having the 10mph push from behind. After lunch we headed back up and over and got to admire the fantastic views of Donner as we flew back down the mountain.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Real nice. Going over US40 has been on my todo list for awhile. Maybe next year.


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

Beautiful pics. Was this just a day ride? It looks like a whole week. I wish I could escape this 104 degree temps and head up north.

One of these days I'm going to tour the Sierras.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for sharing!

Scott


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Beautiful pics, as usual. I think that`s going to be my next road ride- now that I have a real "roadie" I may as well break it in right with some Sierra action!

BTW, my wife and I honeymooned at Rainbow Lodge. I`m glad it`s open again.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks like a great ride, where are the food pix?!?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

It's just a one day trip, but it covers several different alpine zones which makes it pretty cool. This is one of my favorite shorter Sierra rides in the Tahoe area. I think one of the more scenic also.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I forgot the food shots . I was so hungry I inhaled the awesome turkey melt and garlic fries before I remembered my camera.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Rodar, anytime you want to meet for something like that let me know. We'll definitely be riding it again in later Sept. or early October if the weather allows. We want to go back when all the leaves are changing along the Yuba.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Ridgetop said:


> Rodar, anytime you want to meet for something like that let me know. We'll definitely be riding it again in later Sept. or early October if the weather allows. We want to go back when all the leaves are changing along the Yuba.


I love the Fall!!!
RT, I`ve thought about trying to hook up with you guys, but the details escape me. I mean, I could probably hitch you up to a BOB full of scrap metal in order to keep in sight of you, but then we`d lose your wife. Short of getting another trailer, maybe she wouldn`t mind adjusting her brakes so that they constantly rubbed?


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

great shots ! Looks like a great ride
What were the temperatures like?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice picts. Thats part of the Tahoe Century, correct? Was hoping to get down there for that ride in Sept, but the weekend is unavailable for a ride event.

Like you, my rides have been mostly sans-camera recently. Darn teenage daughter....time to buy a new digi-cam for me.

Keep on riding and hope to see ya at the High Sierra Century.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Your picture entries of your rides are inspiring. Great photos from the Phantom Rider. In another ten days the tourists will thin out considerably making the riding even better. We are still MTB a lot but we road ride more when the traffic is less. Let me know if you want to have a group ride.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Cisco Grove is where the have (had?) that tubing hill, isn't it? man, those were the days... I think I've even been to that lodge, too


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Temps were in the 70's. About perfect.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I haven't been on the broads a lot latley. And when I do check in, I find another amazing Ridgetop post.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

Ridge, you never disappoint. You have some of the best scenery for your rides. Good stuff.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Thank you.*

Lots of memories. I grew up in Reno, and my family had a cabin at Donner Lake when I was a kid. We were there when the old summit road was the highway, and we watched I80 being built (watched the massive wildfire the road builders started in 1960, too). My wife and I were married in Reno, and 34 years ago today we woke up at Rainbow Lodge after our wedding night. Glad to see the place is still there, and it still looks the same. The food was good then, but I hear it's even better now.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats on the anniversary! 

Food was great and the place was really nice inside. I should have asked if I could check out a room but didn't even think about it. The staff was really nice and didn't mind bringing the food out of the restaurant to where we were sitting either.


----------

